# 2005 Army Holiday Special



## The Anchorman (16 Dec 2005)

To all,

Army News has just completed the one hour 2005 Holiday celebrity special. It is now on the Army TV sets, DVD's shipped across Canada to all bases, and it is being sent overseas via satellite for all deployed members.

This years show is hosted by Rick Mercer for english, and Mitsu for the french show. There are songs, skits, jokes, greetings from families, greetings from over 50 celebrities for each language, and other fun stuff. I produced the show again this year as always, with lots of help from my co-workers at army news. It was a long 4 weeks to create, so I hope everyone has a chance to watch it over the holidays.

Feedback is appreciated as always. I created this show in 2003 to mainly show all of the Army troops that Canada cares. Hopefully next year they will give me a bigger budget and a little more time to produce it, but for now, I think it is pretty good. Hope you all enjoy. Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all of you.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (16 Dec 2005)

The MFRC gets copies of the Army News on dvd...I will see if I can't snag a copy of the Christmas special...

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2005)

Anchorman, thanks for you work on Army News!  Just finished downloading and watching the CF Transformation vid, good to get all that info...just sucked about the download time here in A-stan.  Q: Are these DVDs coming separately or going into welfare pkgs for the sub-units in all the ops here?  

Thank gosh I'm tout bilange so I can laugh at Rick Mercer and drool at Mlle. Gelinas (a.k.a. Mitsou)  

KevB, when we get our copy, we'll invite you down to "The Argus IMAX Theatre"... ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Dec 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Q: Are these DVDs coming separately or going into welfare pkgs for the sub-units in all the ops here?
> Cheers,
> Duey



Duey, you guys should count yourself lucky if we even send you your Op Santa Claus goody bags:nana:

Your Friendly Neighbourhood COS


----------



## Haggis (20 Dec 2005)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Duey, you guys should count yourself lucky if we even send you your Op Santa Claus goody bags:nana:
> 
> Your Friendly Neighbourhood COS



Sounds like "Andervision" has a new competitior!  ;D


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (20 Dec 2005)

Is there anyway to purchase them or even get a hold of them if you are a reservist?


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2005)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Duey, you guys should count yourself lucky if we even send you your Op Santa Claus goody bags:nana:
> 
> Your Friendly Neighbourhood COS



Thanks PPCLI Guy, we gottem' already!     Better gifts are the new Land Cruisers we are finally picking up...very nice...finally a turbo!  6000' was killing the FAC grey jobbers we've been using.  Ironically, the two Subs we handed over in a huge rush have just been sitting at ISAF collecting dust...literally a layer several millimeters thick...je ne le get it pas!

Anyway, we're good to go!  We're taking our chef with us over to the Embassy on Christmas Day...hopefully spread some good cheer to the MGU folks.    ...must find moosemilk recipe...

Cheers,
Duey


----------

